# New HT room speaker set up



## PhatKidd (Jan 24, 2011)

Room is in basement currently being built I am putting a 73inch tv in the wall. I am having a debate about putting my b&w 683 front speakers in the wall or not put them in the wall. Will I lose any sound quality or performance? Down fall is I can not install the subs in the wall they would sit out in front below the tv . I don't want the room to be Cramped room is 15 long 18 wide. Any suggestions ?


----------



## PhatKidd (Jan 24, 2011)

Also I will be building my own sub enclosure


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Putting speakers in a wall that were not intended to is almost always going to create significant problems with performance. Alternatives would be to purchase speaker intended for inwall installation, create a false wall with acoustically transparent cloth, and using the B&Ws in the room as intended.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I would recommend to not put them in the wall or a cabinet, if you must put them a cavity fill the rest of the cavity with foam to as not create any additional reflection points.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes! I agree, it will greatly affect the tonal quality of the speakers which designed for open space placement. I would also suggest to use in-wall speakers intended for that intallation.


----------



## PhatKidd (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## PhatKidd (Jan 24, 2011)

Integra 50.2 , b&w 683 speakers, 2-15in mach5audio woofers 800rms crown amp to power woofers 775rms. Any suggestion on power conditioner, serge, or power plant with out breaking the bank?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I think tripplight makes a good UPS as does APC. I believe APC has B-Stocks available online btw.

That's the only real reason to bother with a power conditioner 95% of the time. Definitely don't purchase one expecting it to improve sound or video quality unless your home has severe issues.

Are you going to get a seymourAV acoustically transparent DIY screen?


----------

